# Gaming Pc 2500€



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

*Gaming Pc 2500€*

Werde den rechner anfang bis mitte juni bestellen.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
2500€ das geld ist fest für rechner eingeplant also kann des ruhig komplett ausgegeben werden.

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)
Ja Monitor 24 zoll 1080p

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)
Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?
Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?
Nein

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)
Zocken: GTA, COD, Metro, Crysis 3, Ich würde gerne mit dem rechner auch noch COD Ghost, GTA 5, und den rest der dieses und vllt nächstes jahr noch rauskommt in höchsten einstellungen udn flüssig spielen.
Arbeiten: UDK, CryEngine, Cinema 4D

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?
graka nicht vielleicht nächstes Jahr.
Cpu wollte ich übertakten

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?
Nein eigentlich nicht.
Ich habe etwas Angst vor mikrorucklern deshalb wollte ich eigentlich single gpu.
Habe mir das hier mal zusammengestellt.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Mir ist klar das die Titan p/l mäßig ziemlich beschissen ist aber die leistung hätte ich schon gerne.


----------



## Chrissi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Also, was du dir da zusammengestellt hast sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus.
Festplatte könnte man ruhig ein  3TB Modell  nehmen. Kostet nur 50€ mehr.
SSD kann man auch das  256 GB Modell  für 50€ mehr nehmen.
Ram muss net der Domiator Platinium sein. Der ist net schlecht, aber geht auch billiger z.B.  der hier  . 16 GB machen zum rendern und so schon Sinn. 
MPower ist nen gutes OC Board. Bei dem Monitor kenn ich micht jetzt nichtso aus. Der ist wohl ganz gut, aber vielleicht bekommt man da auch schon was für 200€. Da kann dir vielleicht jemand andres hier weiterhelfen. 
Man könnte vielleicht auch ein Blue Ray Laufwerk bei dem Buget überlegen, aber wenn du das eh nie nutzt ist das OK.
In der PCGH 05/2013 wurden Kompakt Waküs getestet und der Eisberg hat da eine extrem laute Pumpe. In dem Test ist die Corsiar Hydro H110 ganz gut. Selbe Kühlleistung aber leiser und kostet nur 100€. Würde dann eher zu der raten. Aber die hat halt 2x140mm. Weiß net ob das in dein Case passt.


----------



## Kuehl (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Kannst hier mal reinschaun: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...g/275116-gamer-kiste-max-2800-teuronen-2.html

Im Prinzip die gleiche Geschichte.

Fragen: Auf was für einem Monitor willst du zocken? 
            Bist du klassisch 30cm vor dem Ding oder eher n Meter? oder zockst du von der Couch aus?
Wenn du Single GPU haben willst aber gleichzeitig fürs nächste Jahr (evtl. länger; MAX) ausgerüstet sein willst, ist TITAN eine Option. Eine 680 reicht aber auch. Kommt auf deinen genauen Plan an. Wenn du jetzt 500€ "sparst" weil du "nur" eine 680 holst und keine Titan, hast du halt "früher" wieder Geld für die nächste Grafikkarte.

So oder so reichen knappe 2000€ locker imo.
Also für ein sehr gutes Setup. Wenn du jetzt noch ein wenig verspielt bist und ein wenig modden willst und / oder eine Wakü etc. reinhaust, kannst du die 500€ auch noch ausgeben. Aber rein von der Hardware brauchst du nicht mehr ausgeben.


EDIT: vielleicht sollte ich erst mal deinen Link anschaun >_.


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Ja ich will 24 zoll 1080p sitze klassisch 30 cm davor eher ein paar cm mehr. 
des mit titan hab ich mir überlegt bin eig auch amd fan aber wenn man sieht wie last light oder crysis 3 auf max details läuft ist des schon hammer. 
Wakü hatte ich noch nicht  wollte mich deshalb erstmal "herantasten" mit ner kompakten werde mir ma anschauen/hören wie laut die ist danke für den hinweis.


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Eine 680 ist totaler Müll: Praktisch gleiche Leistung wie die 670 aber deutlich teurer

Entweder ne 670, da musst du aber abstriche bei der Qualität machen, ne 690 (meiste Leistung aber Mikroruckler, die Nvidia aber anscheinend recht gut im Griff hat) oder ne Titan


----------



## Threshold (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Die Titan ist nicht schlecht aber einfach zu teuer für das was du da kriegst.
Dann doch eher die GTX 690.


----------



## Duvar (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ich würd die paar Tage noch warten bis die neue generation an CPU und Nvidia Karten kommen und mir dann ggf gtx 670 sli zurechtschustern (falls die gut im Preis sinken), wobei für Full HD brauchste das nicht wirklich.


----------



## RaYzz (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Vielleicht kaufst du dir jetzt erstmal ne 670/7970 und wenn dann die neue AMD Generation herauskommt (von dem was ich von nVidia gehört habe mit den 700er hat mich gar nicht überzeugt), hast du mehr Geld dafür, und du bekommst wahrscheinlich etwas besseres für den Preis...(Meine Vermutung)


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Ja weis nicht weil ich hätte gern die titan leistung und wenn ich mir jetzt ne 7970 hohl und dann ende des jahres nen titan konkurrent falls einer kommt sind die 500 für die 7970 reine verschwendung.
Von sli und crossfire möchte ich die finger lassen und von multi gpu karten auch.
Und neue cpu würde sich ne 4770k mit entsprechendem mainboard lohnen?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Haswell wird nur unwesentlich schneller als Ivy, wenn Du warten kannst, warte. Ansonsten machst Du mit dem i7-3770K auch nichts verkehrt.


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Weis man schon  wie viel der neue kosten wird bzw. Gibt es "das gleiche board mit dem neuen sockel?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ja, das MPower kommt auch mit Z87 Chipsatz: MSI Z87 MPower abgelichtet

Der i7-4770K wird vermutlich auch so um die 300 € kosten, wenn sich die Preise eingependelt haben.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Weis man schon  wie viel der neue kosten wird bzw. Gibt es "das gleiche board mit dem neuen sockel?


 
Der wird ca. soviel kosten wie der 3770k damals auch also so um die 300 ocken.
Und ja das Mpower kommt auch für den sockel 1150.


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Lohnt sich der aufpreis von fast 100€ für mb und 20€ für cpu?
Ach und wann kommt board und cpu?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Nö. Für einen Gamingrechner reicht ein i5-3570K + Gigabyte Z77-X D3H oder Asrock Z77 Extreme3.


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Ja und für cryengine cinema 4d und co?


----------



## Chrissi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Haswell wird Anfang nächsten Monat vorgestellt. Aber bis die CPUs dann auch verfügbar sind und das Board dauert es bestimmt nochmal 14 Tage bis 1 Monat. 
Aber es wird sich nicht lohnen auf Haswell umzusteigen. Den i7-3770K könnte man sich bei dem Buget überlegen, einfach weil man es kann


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Nein Haswell ist kaum schneller als ivy bridge, da müsste man schon auf skylake warten.
Ich schätze jetzt, dass alles so in 2 monaten relativ gut verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Mai 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Ja und für cryengine cinema 4d und co?



Je nach umfang dieser arbeiten ein i7 3930k mit entsprechendem unterbau (asrock x79 extreme 6 oder x79 fatal1ty champion, je nach benötigter ausstattung, 4x4gb ram und ne corsair h110)


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Ja ne der ist schon zu teuer für den aufpreis mach ich zu wenig damit.
Und danke für die antworten werde dann beim 3770k bleiben. 
Mit der wakü im heft ist die gesamte kühlung bis zu 4,2 sone laut hör ich die pumpe mit 2,2 da überhaupt? 
Eine frage hätte ich noch bezüglich der titan bekomme ich bei jedem händler metro last light dazu oder nur bei denen die damit werben wie z. B. Mindfactory?


----------



## Chrissi (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Du bekommst du bei Händlern die in dem Programm drin sind, also damit werben das Spiel dazu. Würe trotzdem net alles da bestellen wenn es viel teuerer ist als geizhals ermittelt.


----------



## ztrew (16. Mai 2013)

Gibts irgendwo ne liste mit den händlern habe keine lust jetzt bei jedem die seite durchzusuchen.


----------



## ich111 (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Hardwareversand.de und mindfactory.de, die sind eigentlich auch fast immer unter den günstigsten. Am besten über geizhals.de die Artikel in den Warenkorb legen, dann ist es oft ein bisschen günstiger. Die billigsten bei geizhals sind übrigens manchmal nicht die seriösesten Shops


----------



## ztrew (17. Mai 2013)

Ja ich komm billiger weg wenn ich mir die graka bei klarsicht hohl und des spiel dann extra danke.


----------



## ztrew (17. Mai 2013)

Sry für doppelpost aber ich wollte noch fragen ob ich die pumpe mit 2,2 sone höre wenn die komplett eh 4,2 sone laut ist.


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Meinst du, dass du die Pumpe eh nicht hörst weil die Lüfter einen Tornado nachahmen, weil 4,2 Sone sind schon laut


----------



## ztrew (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ja im heft steht bei allen kompakt waküs zumindest h110 und die coolermaster weis ich eine lautstärke von über 4 sone. und 2 sone gehen doch eig noch oder?


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ich würde die Finger von Kompaktkühlern lassen, die sind ziemlich laut und kühlen auch nicht wirklich besser als ein Luftkühler.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Alles über 1 Sone ist zu laut.


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Und ich kriege schon bei Lüftern mit 700rpm die Krise


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*



blautemple schrieb:


> Und ich kriege schon bei Lüftern mit 700rpm die Krise


 
Ich kriege bei der Überschrift eine Kriese. Wer hat das "a" geklaut?


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ich kann auch nur von den Kompaktwasserkühlungen abraten: Mit den standard Lüftern sind die sehr laut und wenn man wirklich leise drauf montiert bleibt nicht mehr viel von der Leistung übrig.
Abgesehen davon kann man die wegwerfen wenn irgendeine Komponente defekt ist



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kriege bei der Überschrift eine Kriese. Wer hat das "a" geklaut?


 Das war ichIch hab nämlich eins


----------



## blautemple (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Hmmm


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*



ich111 schrieb:


> Das war ichIch hab nämlich eins


 
Ich habe ein "e" abgegeben.


----------



## ztrew (17. Mai 2013)

Ja sry mir ist zu spät aufgefallen das des a fehlt. Und ja des mit der kompakt wakü wollte ich mir erstmal so als einstieg in Wasserkühlung holen deshalb die modulare.


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Das ist auch kein Einstieg in die Welt der Wakü, das hat mit ner Wakü so viel gemeinsam wie der AMD Boxed mit dem Macho


----------



## Legacyy (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ja, von der  Möchtegern-WaKü würd ich auch abraten, das ist nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. LIeber nen anständigen Luftkühler nehmen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Und ja des mit der kompakt wakü wollte ich mir erstmal so als einstieg in Wasserkühlung holen deshalb die modulare.


 
Ein Einstieg ist dies nur optisch, da du nichts verschlauchen musst, keine Anschlüsse befestigen musst, nichts befüllen oder warten musst.

Ich rate wie die anderen zu einem guten Luftkühler und wenn du eine Wasserkühlung möchtest, kaufst du dir gleich eine richtige. Ansprechpartner gibt es in diesem Forum einige.


----------



## Chrissi (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ich rate dir auch von einer Kompaktwakü ab. 
Für eine ordentliche CPU only Wakü würde ich ca. 150-200€ einplanen. Aber damit kannst du dir Zeit lassen. Kannst dich ja erstmal in das Thema einlesen, es hetzt dich ja keiner.


----------



## minicoopers (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Anstelle eine H100 o.ä würde ich auch lieber zu einen dieser greifen --> Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Noctua NH-D14 | Geizhals Deutschland Wobei hier der EKL K2 reicht


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Ok also wenn ich für 200 ne gescheite cpu wakü bekomme würde ich das doch machen hat da jemand vielleicht einen guten link zum ein lesen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Hier ist was aus dem Forum:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-10-11-12-a.html


(ist aber etwas ausführlich )


----------



## blautemple (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Wenn man sich eine CPU only Wakü anschafft, ist zwar die CPU leise, aber die GPU brüllt weiter fleissig vor sich hin 
Deswegen sollte man gleich alles kühlen, sonst ist das alles sinnlos


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

das müsste dann extern gemacht werden oder in einem case wie dem Obsidian 900D o.ä untergebracht werden


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Ich hab doch in dem haf 932 oben genug platz bis zu einem triple 120er radiator. 

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand so eine cpu only wakü zusammenstellen bis 200€ für den sockel 1155. Hab mir das mal durchgelesen hätte aber gerne mal ein beispiel was da passen könnte.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

bis 200€ ist schwer. 295€ Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Ok könnte man da dann mit schlauch und einer kühlplatte für die gpu diese auch noch nachträglich mit einschließen ?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Ok könnte man da dann mit schlauch und einer kühlplatte für die gpu diese auch noch nachträglich mit einschließen ?


 
ja, aber dann würde ich eher nen anderes case oder extern nehmen


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Warum? Was brauche ich dafür?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

ausgehend vom haf932:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
sowie 9x Nanoxia FX EVO 140mm IFC 1500 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
sowie 6x Corsair Air Series SP120 Quiet Edition High Static Pressure (CO-9050005-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Ja danke aber brauche ich einen 6er radiator für titan und cpu? 
Und ich will mir dann jetzt cpu only machen und später vllt die titan dazu.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Mai 2013)

Faustregel lautet 1 120er radi kann 100 watt abwärme gut wegschaffen. I5 3570k/i7 3770k = 100 watt,
Gtx titan = 250 watt

daher 6x 120mm (pc wird dadurch auch leiser)

Wenn erstmal cpu only, dann 2 240er raus


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Ja dann reicht mir ja erstmal ein dual oder ich hohl mir gleich trible und behalt den dann danke für die info.
Also ich würde noch gerne wissen ob und wie ich den fillport des gehäuses mit dem agb verbinden kann und welche wlp ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

WLP würde ich die Arctic Cooling MX2 oder MX4 nehmen. Die MX4 ist etwas weicher von der Konsistenz, ich finde sie angenehmer zum auftragen. Ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## ztrew (18. Mai 2013)

Und wie ist des mit dem fillport?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Keine Ahnung  Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, frag mal hier an: Wasserkühlung


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Ok hab mir das jetzt nochmal durch den kopf gehen lassen und werde die wasserkühlung erst ende des jahres verbauen. Ich würde den 3770k eigentlich gerne auf 4.5 Ghz anheben wenn das möglich ist mit welchem kühler kann man das sicher machen?


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Sicher kann man das nicht sagen, weil das OC-Potential von der CPU abhängt. Aber die allermeisten i7-3770K schaffen die 4,5GHz problemlos mit einem Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A. oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken.

Oder in schick gäbe es noch den EKL Alpenföhn K2.


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Passt der ekl alpenföhn K2 über den dominator platinum ram? Und ihn des cm haf 932 advance?


----------



## blautemple (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Was willst du denn mit so teurem RAM


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Also ich habe die RipJawsX unter dem Alpenföhn K2, die passen drunter. Die Dominator's werden wohl nicht passen, Du könntest aber G.Skill TriDentX nehmen, da kann man die Heatspreader abschrauben und dann passen die auch drunter. Oder Du nimmst einfach Low-Profile RAM, dann gibt es gar keine Platzprobleme.


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Ja kann mir sagen welcher der kühler über den ram drüber passt und in mein gehäuse?


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Vom RAM siehst du eh nix mehr. Der K2 ist so fett, der überdeckt alles


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Ja die luftkühlung bleibt eh nur ein halbes jahr drauf also kennt jemand eine die da drüber passt und mit der ich die 4.5 ghz bekomm?


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Da bleibt dann nur ein schmaler Kühler, z.B. Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 140 (BW) (100700546), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (84000000056) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die sind aber recht hoch, daher musst Du aufpassen, dass die auch ins Gehäuse passen.


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Hat der alpenföhn brocken 2 die leistung für die 4.5 ghz?


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Ja, reicht locker aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

wenn du RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern verbauen möchtest, kannst du auch den Shadow Rock Topflow SR-1 nehmen


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Gibts große unterschiede zwischen tower kühlern und so einem?


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Gming Pc 2500€*

Towerkühler sind konstruktionsbedingt meist etwas leistungsstärker als Top-Blow-Kühler, der Unterschied ist aber recht gering.


----------



## ztrew (19. Mai 2013)

Ja dann werd ich beim brocken 2 bleiben.
Danke für die viele hilfe.


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Also ich werde in den nächsten Wochen bestellen und da jetzt Haswell raus gekommen ist ist meine frage welche der beiden konfiguration sinnvoller ist. (Ich will nur über Prozessor und Mainboard reden der Rest steht eigentlich fest) Bei dem Haswell Mainboard bin ich mir noch nicht sicher was jetzt noch kommt da kann ich etwa 160-170€ ausgeben.

Ivy: Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Haswell: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-323309


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Da Haswell neuer und moderner ist solltest du auch Haswell nehmen.
Kostet halt etwas mehr weil es neu ist.


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Und wie siehts aus mit übertakten habe ganz unterschiedliches gehört würde den wenn möglich gerne auf über 4 ghz bringen geht das mit dem brocken 2? 
Ach und was ist mit dem mainboard dafür?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Das geht mit dem Broken und du brauchst ein Z87 Mainboard.


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Ja des ist ja jetzt eins kann man des nehmen oder ist des nicht so der hit?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Wieso sollte es nicht der Hit sein?

Schau mal. Mehr Board brauchst du nicht:
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Also besser des gigabyte board? 
Und mal ne ganz dumme frage aber kann ich meine usb 2.0 tastatur maus und co auch ohne adapter oä an einen usb 3.0 port anschließen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Wieso kein gigabyte Board?

Du kannst die Maus auch an USB 3 anschließen. USB 3 ist voll abwärts kompatibel.


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Nein ich wollt damit nur fragen ob des auch besser ist als des asrock.
Und gut das des passt dachte schon ich müsste adapter kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Besser ist ansichtssache. Die Boards sind alle auf ähnlichem Niveau. Ich würde nach der Ausstattung schauen.
Wenn dir das Z87 Extreme 4 reicht ist es auch i.O.


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Ja tendiere eher zum gigabyte board ist zwar eigentlich nicht meine farbe für nen rot schwarzen rechner ist ja aber auch egal.


----------



## Softy (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Das Asrock Board kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Ja tendiere eher zum gigabyte board ist zwar eigentlich nicht meine farbe für nen rot schwarzen rechner ist ja aber auch egal.



Dann nimm dieses:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-ud4h-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950961.html
Oder
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-oc-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a947829.html
Oder
http://geizhals.de/asrock-fatal1ty-...pc3-12800u-ddr3-90-mxgpf0-a0uayz-a953098.html

Alle rot(orange)/schwarz. die preise werden noch sinken


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Und wie weit werden die bis anfang juli gesunken sein?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Und wie weit werden die bis anfang juli gesunken sein?



Ich denke mal so wie die z77 brettchen

Das ud3h ~130€
Das fatal1ty ~175€
Und das oc ~180€

Ne garantie auf die aussage geb ich allerdings nicht


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Also dann wirds wahrscheinlich das fatal1ty sieht mMn am besten aus und bietet auch einige features oder spricht was gegen dieses board? Und hat es einen wlan chip?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Also dann wirds wahrscheinlich das fatal1ty sieht mMn am besten aus und bietet auch einige features oder spricht was gegen dieses board? Und hat es einen wlan chip?


 
das z87x oc bieet halt n paar wirklich coole optionen: direkte spannungstasten, pcie switch etc

das fatal1ty kannste auch nehmen


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Ja dadurch das ich aber eher neuling beim übertakten bin denk ich nicht das ich diese funktionen überhaupt nutzen werde.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Ja dadurch das ich aber eher neuling beim übertakten bin denk ich nicht das ich diese funktionen überhaupt nutzen werde.


 
wann kaufst du?


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Anfang juli.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Anfang juli.



Wenn die boards sich dann preislich nichts nehmen sollten, würde ich dir zum z87x oc raten


----------



## ztrew (2. Juni 2013)

Ok werde vielleicht dann nochmal hier nachfragen aber danke schonmal für die gute beratung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Juni 2013)

ztrew schrieb:


> Ok werde vielleicht dann nochmal hier nachfragen aber danke schonmal für die gute beratung.



Mach das, es werden ja noch ein paar z87 bretter auf den markt kommen


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Das  ASRock Z87 Extreme4, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MXGPC0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sollte für deine Bedürfnisse locker ausreichen, sollte der sich der  Preis allerdings nicht an das Z77 Extreme 4 annähern bist du mit dem Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland besser bedient


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*



ztrew schrieb:


> Also dann wirds wahrscheinlich das fatal1ty sieht mMn am besten aus und bietet auch einige features oder spricht was gegen dieses board? Und hat es einen wlan chip?


 
Die Fatality Reihe ist sehr gut. Das BIOS bietet viel. Die Lüftersteuerung ist besser als bei den Extreme Boards.
Allerdings ist es teuer. Das Z77 Fatality hat noch 200€ ab Start gekostet. Das neue kostet 50€ mehr.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

das z87x oc ist eben um 25€ im preis gefallen, also imo ein recht gutes angebot


----------



## Threshold (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> das z87x oc ist eben um 25€ im preis gefallen, also imo ein recht gutes angebot


 
Der Preis ist schon super. 
Wenn ich mir dagegen das Z87X OC Force anschaue.


----------



## ztrew (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Also ich habe mich jetzt wegen ein paar Budget Kürzungen und dem Release der gtx 780 für diese kombo entschieden.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Ich wollte mir jetzt eine externe festplatte zusammenstellen auf der dann alle Treiber und co sind. Also welche Treiber brauche ich denn für mb graka usw. auf der Gigabyte Seite sind so viele das ich nicht ganz blicke welche ich brauche. Könnte mir jemand sagen was ich fürs mb brauche und was für graka usw?
oder soll ich doch die treiber verwenden die mitgeliefert werden?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Treiber für die Graka von hier : NVIDIA DRIVERS 320.49WHQL

Für´s Mainboard : GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-UD4H (rev. 1.0)

Audio / Chipset / LAN / USB 3.0 / VGA und von SATA den "Marvell SATA Controller Driver".


----------



## ztrew (29. Juli 2013)

Also alle treiber unter chipset runterladen? Und installier ich die wie jede normale exe?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ja, einfach Doppelklick. Geht ruckzuck .


----------



## ztrew (29. Juli 2013)

Ok vielen danke falls es beim bauen probleme gibt werd ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## Rosigatton (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Jepp, einfach hier posten oder PN .


----------



## ztrew (2. August 2013)

Hi hab jetzt alle teile bis auf die cpu bekommen und wollte mit dem vorbereiten beginnen und an dem gehäuse cm storm trooper ist ein AC'97 stecker sehe diesem aber auf dem mb nicht wo ist der bzw. Brauch ich den?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Der AC97 Anschluss ist veraltet. Der HD Audio ist der Nachfolger. Du steckst also nur den HD Audio aufs Brett und den AC97 lässt du einfach lose hängen.


----------



## Rosigatton (2. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Am Kabelbaum vom Frontpanel müsste 1 x HD Audio und 1 x AC´07 dran sein. 

Du nimmst den HD Audio. Der kommt fast immer unten Links ans Board.

Welches Board ist das, dann gucke ich eben ? Zuviele Threads, zuviele Boards  .


----------



## ztrew (2. August 2013)

Achso ja den hd audio habe ich gefunden dachte das man den anderen auch noch ansliesen müsste danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Den AC97 gibt es halt noch, weil die Gehäuse Hersteller auf Kompatibilität achten müssen, denn es kann ja sein, dass in das neue Gehäuse uralte Hardware verbaut wird, die eben den AC97 braucht und wenn dann keiner da ist, wird eben gemeckert.
Das ist vergleichbar mit Netzteilherstellern, die immer noch den Anschluss für das Floppylaufwerk mit im Kabelstrang haben, auch wenn seit Jahren keiner mehr Floppy Laufwerke einbaut und anschließt.


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Also nach einigen problemen mit der lieferung des prozessor hab ich storniert und hier um die ecke gekauft. Nun bin ich beim ansliesem vom io panel. 
1.Ich habe nur kabel für power switch, hd led und reset switch macht das was? 
2.nur bei der hd led steht + und - ist es beim rest egal wie rum ich das anschliesen muss?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

1. Du schliesst halt an, was da ist.

2. Die anderen müssen auch iwie mit +/- markiert sein.

Wenn Du verkehrt anschliesst, geht aber auch nix kaputt .


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Also da steht weder auf den kabeln noch in der anleitung was von +- auser beim hd led. Also soll ich einfach mal irgendwie probieren?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Jepp, kannst Du einfach probieren.

Könntest auch mal ein Foto von den Steckern machen, musst Du aber nicht .

Ist eventüll ein Pfeil drauf ?


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Hier und nein ich sehe keinen pfeil.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Dann probier einfach aus .


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

So alles zusammengebaut aber wenn ich ihn starte kommt auf der diagnose led AE das heist Boot to Legacy OS Was heist das?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Du solltest ein Betriebssystem installieren .


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Habe win 7 eingelegt aber es wird immernoch der gleiche fehler angezeigt und der Monitor griekt kein signal
Jetzt habe ich den moni über hdmi angeschlossen jetzt kommt A0 IDE initialization is started. Was heist jetzt das?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Du musst im Bios auch einstellen, das der Rechner von der DVD bootet.

Mainboard Handbuch Seite 51 : http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z87x-ud4h_e.pdf


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Muss ich um ins bios zu kommen ausschalten?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Natürlich ja, du musst neustarten. Beim Neustart auf "Entfernen" klicken (mehrmals).


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Es passiert nichts. Es kommt das hier.


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Sry doppelpost. des bild ist falschrum. Also A und ein falschrmes P steht da


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Kommst Du denn ins Bios ?

Hast Du den Monitor an die Graka angeschlossen ?


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Nein ich komme nicht ins bios. 
Ja monitor ist an der graka mit dp aber am monitor steht kein signal.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Kriegt die Graka Strom ? Drehen die Lüfter der Graka? Bekommt die CPU Strom (2 x 4 ATX 4-Pin) ?

Kannst Du den Monitor mal per DVI anschliessen ?


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Habe ihn mit dvi angeschlossen komme jetzt ins bios. Wie kann ich dann auf dp umschalten?
Und wo kann ich speicher takt einstellen?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Wieso willst Du auf DP umschalten ?  Wegen DP solltest Du mal in die Bedienungsanleitung der Graka schauen .

Ich würde jetzt mal das Betriebssystem installieren, und zwar im UEFI Modus.


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Sry aber könntest du mir das mit dp erläutern? 
Und wie macht man das im uefi ich hätte jetzt einfach boot reinfolge geändert und neugestartet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Wo ist denn jetzt das Problem?
Wenn du im Bios bist, dann lade mal die Default Settings.
Dann Monitor an die Grafikkarte anschließen und starten.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Sollst Du ja auch. Die Bootreihenfolge ändern und neu starten macht der dann automatisch.


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Also windows installiert gerade.
Vielen dank für die hilfe bei der Zusammenstellung und dem zusammenbau vorallem an rosigatton. Ohne euch hätt ichs glaub ich nicht geschaft.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Nach der Windowsinstallation, lass das System erstmal updaten. Das könnte dann etwas dauern.

Mainboardtreiber frisch von Gigabyte ziehen, woll .


----------



## ztrew (7. August 2013)

Ja hab alle treiber gestern schon geleaden und installieren grad alle.


----------



## Rosigatton (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Dann läuft das Teilchen ja gleich .


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

ja unser Rosi 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ztrew (8. August 2013)

Also der rechner rennt wie nochwas. 
Aber die lüftersteuerung vom gehäuse funktioniert nicht ich habe alle lüfter an die dazugehörigen kabel angeschlosseb und den hinteren + die steuerung an einen 4 pin molex. Die lüfter laufen glaub ich alle auf 100% und das zeigt die steuerung auch an. Aber ich kann nichts einstellen egal was ich drücke es passiert nichts was kann ich da machen?


----------



## Rosigatton (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Gehäuse ist das Fractal R4 oder R2 ? Oder ist es ein anderes Gehäuse ? Anzeigen tut die Steuerung ja gar nix, aber man merkt, ob die Lüfter mit 5, 7 oder 12 Volt laufen.

Der hintere Lüfter wird auch nicht ans Netzteil angeschlossen, sondern nur der Molex vom Frontpanel des Gehäuses.

Die Lüfter kommen alle (2 oder 3) an die kleinen Buchsen, welche vom Frontpanel kommen.


----------



## ztrew (8. August 2013)

Gehäuse ist ein Cm storm trooper und doch es soll mit leds angezeigt werden wie stark sie laufen. Und der hintere lüfter hat nur einen 4 pin molex den man wo reinstecken kann und einen inden man was reinstecken kann. Also hab ich da den von der front reingesteckt und den andren ans nt angeschlossen.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Aahhh ja, der Trooper, ´Tschuldigung, ich bin immer voll auf die Fractal fixiert  .

Mal schauen. Hmmm, habe nur das Flugblatt auf der Herstellerseite gefunden : CM Storm » Products: Trooper - Window

Leider keine Bedienungsanleitung.

Du müsstest aber doch im Karton oder im Gehäuse ein kleines Handbuch (oder nen großen Zettel) mit Anweisungen/Hinweisen zur Montage gefunden haben.

Da muss doch iwo ein bisschen erklärt sein, wo die Kabel der Steuerung und der Lüfter dran kommen


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Du hast es falsch verkabelt, bei mir lief es auch länger mit dauer 100% Leistung^^
Ich versuche mal zu Helfen:

Also: Kabel vom Deckellüfter steckste in den braun schwarzen rein (vom Steuerrungsstrang), der wiederrum wird verbunden mit dem Hecklüfter. (da Braun-Schwarz 2 Stecker hat)
Die 2 Frontlüfter verbindest du jeweils mit den grau schwarzen, welche von der Steuerung kommen.
Die Frontlüfter haben aber 2 Kabel pro Lüfter wie du siehst, das was nun fehlt verbindest du mit diesem Stecker der bissl verbreitert ist an den Seiten (erkennste sofort, wie als würde ein Mensch seine Hüften halten und die Ellenbogen seitlich raus gucken gewinkelt^^)
So eine Hammer Erklärung findeste nirgends man 

Alle wichtigen Kabel kommen natürlich von dem fetten Strang der Steuerung:
Also nochmal: Braun Schwarz verbinden mit Deckel und Heck, die 2 grau schwarzen verbinden mit den beiden Frontlüftern und da sie aber 2 Kabel haben(eins für Beleuchtung und eins für Steuerung) musst du nun diese seitlich verbreiterten Kabel mit den Frontlüftern verbinden.

Natürlich musst du den Deckel auch mit Strom versorgen, hab das einfach mit einem (heissen die Sata Kabel?) verbunden, welche zum Netzteil führen.
Würde gerne Vid machen nur, bei mir siehts da drin so chaotisch aus, hab jetzt 10 min drauf geschaut, alles total asi verlegt, nix gerafft und direkt wieder zu gekleistert die Wände^^
Toll voll verschwitzt mit dem rumhantieren mit diesem Koloss^^
Hoffe ich konnte wenigstens bissl helfen.

Falls du dich wunderst warum ein Stecker am Ende übrig bleibt... Nicht wundern ist halt so^^

Aso, sag Bescheid wenn es geht.


----------



## Rosigatton (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Da ist der Retter in der Not, Duvar


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ich glaub mit meiner TOP PROFI ERKLÄRUNG ist nun die Kiste explodiert^^


----------



## ztrew (8. August 2013)

Hab jetzt glaube ich alles so angeschlossen aber es passiert nichts. (4pin molex steckt in einem kabel das direkt vom netzteil kommt) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ok gehen wir mal alles Punkt für Punkt durch:
Ist Braun Schwarz mit Deckel und Hecklüfter angeschlossen?
Jeweils ein Kabel vom Deckellüfter und ein Kabel von Hecklüfter.
Braun-Schwarz hat ja 2 Anschlussmöglichkeiten.


----------



## ztrew (8. August 2013)

Ja beide hängen an braun schwarz ist auch auf dem bild.


----------



## Duvar (8. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ok die 2 grau-schwarzen jeweils mit jedem Front Lüfter?
+ die 2 verbreiterten mit jedem Frontlüfter?

Ich frag zur Sicherheit nochmal in Textform^^
Hast du denn im Moment am Deckel Strom?
Leuchten also die Tasten am Deckel?


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ja hängt alles dran. 
Ja da leuchten alle leds.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Leuchten also auch die Lüfter vorne?


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ja die leuchten auch.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ok schonmal soweit richtig und Lüfter kannst du nicht leiser schalten?
Was genau ist jetzt also aktuell das Problem?
Weil Angeschlossen ist es jetzt soweit richtig.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ja wenn ich auf die led ein aus oder eine andere taste drücke passiert einfach nichts.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ok von dem Steuerungsstrang des Gehäuses, geht doch ein 3 adriger Molexstecker aus, den habe ich mit einem HDD Stecker des Netzteils angeschlossen, haste das auch?
Am besten mach paar Fotos von allem was du angeschlossen hast hinten.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ja hier ist der molex. Das kabel geht direkt zum drive eingang des netzteils. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ich mache mal paar Fotos sekunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So jetzt schau mal wie du siehst beim mittleren Bild: braun schwarz ist verbunden mit dem Deckel + Heck.
Dieser Molex Stecker vom Steuerungsstrang ist verbunden mit HDD Stecker vom Netzteil.
Vorne bei den Frontlüftern (keine Fotos davon), grau schwarz wovon 2 Stück von der Steuerung kommen, mit jedem der Frontlüfter verbunden + diese etwas breiteren Anschlüsse mit dem Frontlüfter zusätzlich verbinden, da ja von den Frontlüftern jeweils 2 Stecker ausgehen, also ingesamt 4 Stecker.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal den adapter dazwischen gehängt hast du das davon abgehende kabel irgendwo angeschlossen?


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Das davon abgehende Kabel hängt bei mir am DVD Laufwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So siehts vorne aus, sieht man bissl schlecht, ist aber genauso angeschlossen wie ich es zig mal geschrieben habe.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ich meine den von dem kabel das zwischen den beiden molex steckern ist also dem vom nt und der steuerung. Und die frontlüfter sind bei mir genause.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ich weiss garnet warum ich den Adapter dazwischen hab ehrlich gesagt, scheint unnötig zu sein^^
Hier mal wie es beim DVD Laufwerk aussieht (dieser hängt nämlich wie im vorigen Bild Nr 1+3 mit dem Molexstecker zsm, welcher von der Steuerung kommt)
Wie du siehst führt da ein Strang runter zum Netzteil und eins nach Hinten wo wie gesagt der Molexstecker von der Steuerung dran ist, so wie in Bild 1+3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Ok ich habe da jetzt ein einzelnes hdd kabel dran. Aber wo ist dann der fehler?


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Also einzige Erklärung wäre nur noch iwo auf dem Mainboard, da muss man ja auch einiges anstöpseln, was anderes fehlt mir nicht mehr ein.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Könnte es was mit dem anschluss für io panel sein?


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Ich habe mal alles Fotografiert was am MB angeschlossen ist, sekunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mehr kann ich auch net mehr machen^^


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Weist du wo +- bei den io panel ansclüssen sind? Habs gefunden ändert aber nichts. 
Und trotzdem vielen dank für die viele hilfe.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Hmm das muss doch klappen Mensch, es kann nur noch iwo mit dem Mainboard zusammenhängen.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Schau mal hier bei Step 3 Google-Ergebnis für http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/4632/trooperfancontrolwiring.jpg
Sry 4 doppelpost

Ich raffs net Mensch, nach so vielen Stunden Arbeit/Fotos etc das es nicht klappt, bin total deprimiert gerade.
Vllt hat ja hier noch wer nen Storm Trooper oder Stryker wo helfen kann, ich habe allein wegen der Verkabelung einen ganzen Tag gebraucht damals und es lief bei mir auf Full Power, bis ich nach nem Monat merkte, hey kann doch net normal sein, dass das Gehäuse nicht leiser wird, wenn ichs runter stelle^^
Bei mir ging damals aber Licht an aus nur die Lüfter liefen anscheinend auf max egal was ich einstellte.


----------



## ztrew (9. August 2013)

Des sagt mir irgendwie gar nigs auser das ich den stecker da reinstecken soll was ich ja schon gemacht habe. 
Naja ich schlaf mich jetzt erstmal aus und dann gehts weiter.


----------



## Duvar (9. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming Pc 2500€*

Jo mach das, tut mir Leid das ich nicht helfen konnte, hab echt alles versucht...


----------

